# << Airtel Mobile Office Help!! >>>



## panacea_amc (Apr 17, 2007)

hello people, i want to use Internet telefony using Airtel MO.
what are the settings  i have to use.??..... which software wud perform the bets in india???

any replies wud be appreciated!!


----------



## Pathik (Apr 17, 2007)

wich cell???
do u want to use VOIP on FONE or on PC???
On PC use Skype... On Cell depends...


----------



## panacea_amc (Apr 17, 2007)

like.
1. from my pc to a cellfone in india.
2. from pc to another pc...

plz give the details in this procedure coz i dont know anything about it.
thanks


----------



## Pathik (Apr 17, 2007)

For 2. Connect ur fone to PC and connect to GPRS via PC...
then install skype or gtalk or and VOIP pplication and start talking... but dont expect much.. Airtel MO speeds suck... 
Forget 1. for now.


----------



## freakanomics (Apr 17, 2007)

@ Pathiks 
     How to connect to GPRS via PC??How much will the speed be??


----------



## panacea_amc (Apr 17, 2007)

pathiks...

what is the gateway referred to here....
i am using PC telefone 5.9

here the proggy refers to some IP Gateway...what is that???

is this the ip address of airtel mo = 203.145.128.6???


----------



## Pathik (Apr 17, 2007)

nope.. In case of mo keep it blank..


----------

